# nav system



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

does anyone know if you can get the navigation system for the gto like the holden? http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.asp?link=main/gto.html


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think that is a Nav system , but an electronic HVAC...


----------



## turbovr6 (Nov 3, 2005)

I am purchasing this nav system for $599 fron Circuit City. It fits Perfectly in the cubby under the radio and looks factory if you paint the face black. Check this out and scrool down

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/603606


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

what nav system is it????


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

turbovr6 said:


> I am purchasing this nav system for $599 fron Circuit City. It fits Perfectly in the cubby under the radio and looks factory if you paint the face black. Check this out and scrool down
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/603606



That looks great. What brand is that. I want one.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

We use Magellan 760's in all our vehicles. Got tired of having it stuck to the windshield of my GTO and bought a new Kenwood flip up unit today. Now everything is hidden, including the BEL radar detector. Can't put up with getting jacked for electronic equipment.

JET


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

That'd be really sweet. Probably crazy expensive.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It's available from JHP.com.au for $3000 US


----------

